
Oil drilling: Wrong coordinate system creates lake 1,300 feet deep (1980) - dctoedt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lake_Peigneur
======
craftyguy
Too bad the premise for this post is completely uncited:

> the rig was positioned as if the coordinates were in the Universal
> Transverse Mercator coordinate system when, in actuality, they were in
> transverse Mercator projection[citation needed]

~~~
salty_biscuits
And doesn't quite make sense either. Transverse Mercator is a family of
transformations, not a particular projection. Seems more likely they got
confused between a local projection and some other one. Really easy to do.

------
tonyedgecombe
"The resultant whirlpool sucked in the drilling platform, eleven barges, many
trees and 65 acres (26 ha) of the surrounding terrain."

It's remarkable nobody lost their life.

